# turnouts for DCC



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey All, I have Bachman E-z track and I was wonderin' - when I switch to DCC do I HAVE to get DCC compatible switches? Can I run the switches seperate with my athearn power pack (hook up lights and switchs to dc power, seperate from DCC control?). Will this work? 

I want to go with a Bachman e-z command DCC because I have only 3 trains max. running at a time. are the power connections the same ( the red wire to the black terminal?)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Swig,

I'm not a DCC guy, but I recall that an essentially similar question (re: switches) came up on the forum just in the past day or two. I'm pretty sure someone answered "yes", the switches can run on a stand-alone DC circuit.

I'll poke around the forum a bit and see if I can find that thread. If so, I'll come back here with an edit / link.

TJ


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Turnout tracks are completely separated from the turnout throwing device,wether a slow motion motor (Tortoise,etc) or a twin-coil motor,so YES you use a separate power pack to throw your turnouts,with either DC or AC current.

As far as DCC compatible turnouts,they are all in theory.However,some turnout designs create a momentary short circuit while throwing that don't get noticed on regular DC but create problems with DCC wich is much more sensitive to shorts.If yours do create a short,you'll have to either rework them to correct or replace them with "DCC compatible" ones.

However,you can throw your turnouts with your DCC system through stationary decoders but even then,DC or AC is sent to the turnout throwing device,never DCC.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

got it! thank you guys so much! i'll try regular dc and keep everyone informed.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Just a note of caution here in case you're not aware of,most turnouts are coil activated and require "momentary" power to throw,a second at most.Constant power to the coils will fry them in no time at all.You'll likely need "momentary" SPDT switches if they're not supplied with your turnouts.


----------

